# New job in Madrid,no ideas where to live!



## sarah3008 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I have a new job in Madrid starting in August, will be visiting the city in a few weeks but would really appreciate some advice from anyone who has/does love in the Spanish capital.

I have no idea where to look for accommodation or where the best place to live would be. Can anyone offer some advice on where to live in Madrid? Any particular districts to avoid? 

Any advice gladly accepted!

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

sarah3008 said:


> Can anyone offer some advice on where to live in Madrid?


Where you will be working and how you plan to get there could be very important. My wife works in Madrid and has to use the Metro... takes her an hour each way (walking to the nearest station from home, riding the Metro, & then walking from the Metro station to her work).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarah3008 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a new job in Madrid starting in August, will be visiting the city in a few weeks but would really appreciate some advice from anyone who has/does love in the Spanish capital.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think we need more info as although Madrid is small compared to London it's still a city with lots of different areas, price ranges and styles.
Do you want city centre, do you mind having a long trip into work, would like a residential area of do you want to be right in the thick of it?????
So, where will you be working?
In the meantime look at this recent thread, and if you scroll down you'll see other threads recommended
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/149468-moving-madrid.html


----------



## Steadyshooter (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarah, we too moved to Madrid for work earlier this year and had the same conundrums that you are now facing. My wife loves the city life and hates suburbs so my decision was made a little easier in that respect. Our strategy was to rent an aparthotel for the first two weeks and whilst I worked at the office my wife arranged to view the many, many available apartments. We then viewed them together in the evening. We have made a good contact with an English speaking estate agent and have made extensive use of web-site searches both of which I can share with you (if it doesn't contravene this site's rules). Within two weeks of arriving we had found and moved into our apartment and are loving the Madrid lifestyle.

We would be very happy to assist you with your introduction to Madrid, feel free to message back with any more specific questions and either my wife or I will answer as best we can.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

sarah3008 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a new job in Madrid starting in August, will be visiting the city in a few weeks but would really appreciate some advice from anyone who has/does love in the Spanish capital.
> 
> ...


I can't actually think of many districts to avoid, that is if you are fairly tollerant to other cultures and religions. 
Your choice will probably come down to your desire (or not) to spend X amount of time travelling to work, your needs / preferences (have kids? want car?) and your budget.


----------



## sarah3008 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for replying to me so quickly! 

I'm gong to be teaching at a school in Tres Cantos, north of the city. Getting to and from work isn't going to be an issue as the school provide a bus service to and from the school everyday to several points in the city. I'm still waiting to find out exactly where the bus picks up from, so I'll have a little more info on that soon. 

I'd prefer the city rather than the suburbs as I've lived in London all my life, but that of course depends on how much my salary will stretch - I'll have about 1000 euros to spend on accommodation each month. I'll initially be moving alone, my partner will be following in 6 months. The school will pay for a relocation agent and have one set up already, but its never the same as speaking to people who actually live in the city.

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarah3008 said:


> Thank you to everyone for replying to me so quickly!
> 
> I'm gong to be teaching at a school in Tres Cantos, north of the city. Getting to and from work isn't going to be an issue as the school provide a bus service to and from the school everyday to several points in the city. I'm still waiting to find out exactly where the bus picks up from, so I'll have a little more info on that soon.
> 
> ...


So, I couldn't really advise you on areas as it sounds like you may be reliant on where the bus goes from, or maybe you don't mind havig to walk/ metro your way to the stop. Anyway, seems like there are still too many variables there so I'd limit myself to the recommendations I gave in the other thread I posted before. A couple of things to add.
August might be a bit of a dud month for looking for flats as many people go away for August, and of course, the normal thing is that we're hitting 40º during the day and Madrid doesn't cool down an awful lot at night, so be prepared to sweat your way through flat viewings. Having said that, who knows what it will end up being like this year. I remember going to an open air concert in Madrid in August a few years ago and freezing ! These days you can never tell.
Also be clear about what you want and need. If you're going to have a car it's essential to have somewhere to park it! You will need heating in Madrid and you can get individual (controlled by you) or central (for the whole building so you don't choose when to have it on or off). Air con is a nice extra if you can afford it, if not a couple of fans. Make sure you know how much deposit you'll have to give. It can be between 1 and 3 months. Can't think of anything else ...

PS Kings College?


----------



## sarah3008 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you! There's definitely a few things I'll remember there and yes, it is King's College 

I'll be selling my car before I leave, so won't need to find space to park it. I am hoping to move in August, so the best thing to do is going to be to come over and investigate myself in the next few weeks. I need to have a good wander round the city and check out some of the barrios to see what I can get for my money and what the culture is like.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I've been living in Madrid for nearly 10 years now. Rents are coming down, but you need to negotiate a bit. For your price range you could get a 2 bed modern flat with swimming pool, garage, etc in Arganzuela or Pacifico. Those are central areas towards the south of Madrid. If you want to go more central you'll probably have to lose the pool but you can still find decent 2 bed flats in up market areas like Salamanca and around the Retiro (which would be my preference). If you like more bohemian neighbourhoods then Lavapies, Malasaña and Chueca are good - you might even be able to get hold of an atico (penthouse) in those areas. Other upmarket areas include Chamberi and Moncloa (Moncloa has good bus links with the northern suburbs). There is a cercanias station in Tres Cantos, although it's not that close to Kings, but it might be a good idea beinbg close to a cercanias line 4 stop so you have that transport option as a backup. 

Central Madrid is very walkable so I recommend you do that to get a feel for the areas. There are no really bad areas (although places like Vallecas can be a bit run down)


----------



## tantocomo (Jan 14, 2015)

I would recommend somewhere just outside the m-30, as they tend to be quieter areas than the centre, but still close to the centre


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tantocomo said:


> I would recommend somewhere just outside the m-30, as they tend to be quieter areas than the centre, but still close to the centre


Sara first posted almost two years ago. I'm sure she's found somewhere by now!!


----------



## Kate_a_s (Apr 2, 2015)

sarah3008 said:


> Thank you to everyone for replying to me so quickly!
> 
> I'm gong to be teaching at a school in Tres Cantos, north of the city. Getting to and from work isn't going to be an issue as the school provide a bus service to and from the school everyday to several points in the city. I'm still waiting to find out exactly where the bus picks up from, so I'll have a little more info on that soon.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have just accepted a post at Kings College and currently looking for accommodation. I have looked at apartments in the city and Tres Cantos, can you offer any advice?


----------

